# LEM Grinder broke?



## jmusser (Jul 12, 2021)

LEM 575 Watt grinder- Think I may have broke internal parts. When I start up, sounds fine. Any load and crazy grinding noise, shaking and doesn't spin auger. The external teeth on auger and grinder look fine. Did I strip it out and break something inside? Is this fixable or is it shot?


----------



## DIYerDave (Jul 12, 2021)

Sounds like one or more internal gears stripped out. Everything is fixable if the parts are available. It comes down to your ability and the cost of the parts vs a new grinder.


----------



## jmusser (Jul 12, 2021)

DIYerDave said:


> Sounds like one or more internal gears stripped out. Everything is fixable if the parts are available. It comes down to your ability and the cost of the parts vs a new grinder.


Thanks Dave! BTW, it took me a minute to figure out your pic there, I almost threw up. LOL.

Took her apart and no broken gears. Reassembled and put some ice cubes in. Same deal. I think maybe the gears are just worn out and slip with the right amount of torque. Looks like parts available. I might just try to swap em all out and see if I can get some more life out of it.

Will update when I find out more info.

*just ordered from LEM, $12 for all gears ($18 shipped)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 12, 2021)

Definitely worth a shot, hope it works out for you!

Ryan


----------



## jmusser (Jul 20, 2021)

Well all new gears in and same problem. Dang. Now I gotta work on getting a big boy grinder.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 20, 2021)

Some food for thought:





						Meat Grinders - Meat & Poultry Tools - The Home Depot
					

Get free shipping on qualified Meat Grinders products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Kitchen Department.



					www.homedepot.com


----------

